
Lack of sleep intensifies anger. My wife could sense this based on my sleep - sreedhark
https://www.news.iastate.edu/news/2018/11/27/sleepanger
======
RunningDroid
The article's title is "Lack of sleep intensifies anger, impairs adaptation to
frustrating circumstances"; the submitter appears to have used the title to
make a comment instead of using a comment.

~~~
sreedhark
Yes, I could not edit it later so left it

